# Massive Human Skull Rack Found



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Those darn Aztecs!

http://news.discovery.com/history/a...n-skull-rack-found-at-aztec-temple-150821.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary. Fascinating, but scary:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Moly!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doesn't everyone have one of these? :googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Archeologists fail to see that those were just their Halloween displays.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I wonder why they just used skulls, where are the bones like hand and legs.. And ribs..


----------

